# Will it hurt mom to drink the formula?



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Just wondering. It seems with all the nutrition in it that it wouldn't. I decided to go ahead and do some supplemental feeding for the smaller babies like Runt and one boy who's skinnier than the others. I bought Gerber soy formula this morning and after some trial and error I figured out how to get them drinking. After relieving them I let momma back on the desk where I keep the cage and she went right for the leftover formula and started lapping it up. I let her drink a little but soon replaced it with her baby food and olive oil mix which she's currently enjoying. So my question would be should I let her drink however much she wants or should I keep her away from it if I can? I have to mix way more than the babies could ever go through in 24 hours so it's not like she's taking away from them.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It won't hurt her, and the vitamins/minerals are good for her. The added vitamins/minerals in the baby soy formula are of better quality than the ones in her pellets. She still need to have enough appetite to eat her pellets and veggies though. So I would let her drink as much as she wants and see if she still eats the rest of her food (or get diarrhea); if not let her have 2 TS and see how it goes, adjust as necessary.


----------

